# JKD for 1 in 10,000 people?



## cfr (Feb 13, 2006)

I just saw in another post that Bruce Lee was quoted as saying that JKD was only for 1 in 10,000 people. Those aint good odds. How do I know if Im one of them? Im not planning on quitting any time soon, but have no intention of hanging in there for 20 years to realize it's just not for me. Any ideas on how to make this determination?


----------



## Dancing Dragon (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, I posted that quote in your threat "What does your JKD look like?"

"_Of my art--gung fu and jeet kune do--only one of 10,000 can handle it. It is martial art. Complete offensive attacks. It is silly to think that almost anyone can learn it. It isn't really contemporary forms of the art I teach. Mainly that which I work with--martial attack. It is really a smooth rhythmic expression of smashing the guy before he hits you, with any method available." -_page 59 of *Jeet Kune Do*_ Bruce Lee's Commentaries on the Martial Way._

Let me explain, I think Lee meant that his method of fighting, *his* JKD, can only be used by few people. He is a thin guy with a small build, and he isn't all that tall, so he's bound to be faster and more agile, so he needed a fighting style to compliment his attributes. That's what his JKD does for him. Now could you imagine being 6'6" and 210 lbs. and trying to get the same results as Bruce Lee with your build, probably not gonna happen.

That's why Bruce wants people to use his teachings as guidelines, because he knows not everyone will be able to use JKD like he does, because NOT EVERYBODY CAN BE BRUCE LEE! I've been learning JKD for years now, and I found my nitch in martial arts. I'm 6'2" and 175 pounds, my arms and legs are longer than average, so I modified the basics to fit my mold. I focus primarily on fast, and accurate kicks.

He means what works for him might not work for someone else. So learn the fundamentals and built your own interpretation. Make it YOUR JKD.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, in dissecting the actual quote, it seems to me that Bruce may have meant that not all folks are wired the way that JKD flows.  He alludes to its aggressive nature, which in my opinion, is more who you are than what you've learned.  One cannot intercept, attack the attack, attack on preparation, without being psychologically _able_ to in the first place.

Just a thought.


----------



## Dancing Dragon (Feb 14, 2006)

Ah, a great way to look at it Flatlander. Now, assuming that your opinion is indeed correct, would that mean that one's psychological ability is a major factor, better yet, the *deciding* factor in what method of combat a person uses?


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 14, 2006)

cfr said:
			
		

> I just saw in another post that Bruce Lee was quoted as saying that JKD was only for 1 in 10,000 people. Those aint good odds. How do I know if Im one of them? Im not planning on quitting any time soon, but have no intention of hanging in there for 20 years to realize it's just not for me. Any ideas on how to make this determination?


 Count the number of people that are in JKD and if your number is over 10,000 then you should quit, I got lucky my number turned up to be 9,998 whew that was close! ...  (just kidding okay)...


----------



## DeLamar.J (Mar 16, 2006)

cfr said:
			
		

> I just saw in another post that Bruce Lee was quoted as saying that JKD was only for 1 in 10,000 people. Those aint good odds. How do I know if Im one of them? Im not planning on quitting any time soon, but have no intention of hanging in there for 20 years to realize it's just not for me. Any ideas on how to make this determination?


I think what he means is 1 in 10,000 people are capable of breaking free from a classical mess and opening up there minds. Using what is best for them instead of using what is best for others. Truly having an open mind to all techniqes and ways, using no way as a way. 
That I believe, is for 1 in 10,000.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 16, 2006)

Dancing Dragon said:
			
		

> Ah, a great way to look at it Flatlander. Now, assuming that your opinion is indeed correct, would that mean that one's psychological ability is a major factor, better yet, the *deciding* factor in what method of combat a person uses?


If they're doing JKD, and they understand it, then yes.  In other circumstances, sometimes people just end up doing whatever was convenient, and never exploring other options.  In that scenario, there'd be no decision.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't have the "original" quote but I think it went something like 1 in 10,000 people will "get it."


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 17, 2006)

I kind of get the impression that he is reffering to the fact that it's "martial", not forms or patterns, but getting out there and banging on each other, getting banged on and leaving happy, sweaty and bruised


----------



## still learning (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello, We may never really know what he "meant" by this....just our own interpetations?  

     Not everyone cAN  be the best of the best?  Only ONE will be the ONE: Jet Lii - the ONE! (good movie)

Kinda like a quarterback, baseball homerun hitter....basketball player...only a few will be the 1 in10,000 people who will be the best in there field.  Could this be it? 

One of the 10,000 person here........Aloha (are you 9,999)


----------

